# Swordfish - Cast-Iron Pan-Fried



## BreezyCooking (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm sure this method is "old hat" to many folks here, but I truly had a "swordfish epiphany" last night - lol!!

Usually I broil swordfish, or grill it outdoors or indoors on my cast-iron grill pan. Yesterday, however, I came across a huge 1-3/4 pound, 2-1/2" thick fresher-than-fresh swordfish steak at my market that called out to me.

Somehow I didn't want to broil or grill this behemoth, so instead pulled out my 14" Lodge cast-iron pan. Heated a 1/2" layer of 1/2&1/2 canola & extra-virgin olive oil until water danced on it, & layered the swordfish into it - just lightly seasoned with dried oregano, some granulated garlic, & fresh coarse-ground black pepper. Cooked it for 8-10 minutes on the first side, then carefully turned it, using 2 spatulas, & continued cooking for another 6-8 minutes - just until the center was still "just" barely pink. Since I was cutting this big steak in half to serve 2, it was easy to use the center line of the fish to check every minute or so for doneness.

When serving, I was at first concerned at the charred exterior of the steak, but after biting into the first outrageously juicy piece, all concerns left. It was FABULOUS!! So moist & tender - & not even an inkling of oil from the cooking. I served it with several fresh lemon wedges & a green salad, & although a piece of fish this size would normally leave leftovers for a salad the next day, both husband & I cleaned our plates - lol!!


----------



## FryBoy (Aug 26, 2006)

I've done the same thing with thinner pieces of swordfish -- or at least I used to in our old house, but the vent for the stove in this house is inadequate and I don't particularly want to fill the place with fishy smoke! Anyway, I agree, it's a great way to prepare swordfish, although I use less oil -- just enough to lightly cover the bottom of the pan is enough in my experience.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 26, 2006)

yum, wish you had invited me!  I'da driven down!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 26, 2006)

Fryboy - I agree with you on the amount of oil if it had been a thinner piece of fish, but 2-1/2" thick (I actually measured it) is a pretty darn hefty piece of fish, & even though my cast-iron pan is well-seasoned I still didn't want to take a chance on the fish scorching before it cooked through, & didn't want to have to add more oil later on if it became necessary.

Edited to add that oddly enough, I didn't have any smoke problem whatsoever - in fact, I didn't even have to put my range hood on!  Nor did I have any "cooking smells".  And I'm always really particular about the freshness of the fish I buy, so I never have a problem with "fish" smells when I cook it.  The only time I've ever had a slight fish scent in the kitchen is when I've been cooking Bluefish or Mackerel, which even right out of the water tend to be "fishy".


----------

